# How Much Oil



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does annybody know how much oil is used in the CCZB engine, Passat 2011 2.0 TSI 211 hp?

Thanks


----------



## thzpcs (Apr 19, 2014)

6.3 Quarts


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

thzpcs said:


> 6.3 Quarts


Tks.,...


----------

